# Travel Destinations > South America >  Xuchang Ricco Company supplies electrical insulation materia

## ricco

8. Transformer stays ( I-shaped stay, H-shaped stay, L-shaped stay, etc).


We have a high-class management team and a professional technical team. With years of marketing development and technological innovation, high-quality products, and perfect after-sales service, we hope to cooperate with domestic and foreign customers wholeheartedly and create a better tomorrow together.

----------

